# صدقنى هو بداخلك



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

قد تكون مريضاً ... وحيداً ... قلقاً... يائساً ... خائفاً و أمام الناس تحاول أن تظهر باسماً ... متماسكاً! 
قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك أحزان و هموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً ! 
قد تأكل كل ما تشتهى نفسك .. و كل ما يشبع جسدك .. و لكن بعد أن تأكل و تشبع .. تجد فى داخلك شىء مازال خاوياً .. حزيناً .. مكتئباً .. جائعاً ! 
قد تكون غنياً .. و يرى الناس أن أموالك أعطتك كل شىء .. 
و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء يصرخ و يطالبك بالأمان و راحة البال .. و هو ما تعجز عنه أموال الدنيا كلها أن تعطيه لك ! 
قد تذهب الى أقاصى الأرض لتضمن مستقبلك .. و يحسدك الناس على ما وصلت إليه .. و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء تحتاجه .. أكثر بكثير من كل ما حصلت عليه ! 
قد تكون متديناً .. صائماً .. و الناس يرونك فى الكنائس دائماً 
و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء ينقصك .. و صوت يلازمك .. امساً .. بحب .. 
أريد أن أن أدخل و أتعشى معك لأنك لن ترتاح إلا بوجودى فى داخلك !! 
مهما كنت ... مهما فعلت .. مهما أصبحت .. فهناك فى داخلك صوت !! 
صوت يطاردك ... يناشدك .. لا يفارقك ! 
صوت يدوى فى داخلك منذ مولدك .. و حتى الآن ! 
صوت سائراً معك سنوات و سنوات .. بصبر .. بحُب .. و حنان! 
لم ييأس و أنت تهمله ! لم يغضب و أنت تُبعده ! 
صوت عنيد .. صابر .. يشاركك منامك و يقظتك .. دائماً معك .. 
هادئاً .. ضارعاً .. متوسلاً .. راجياً .. هامساً .. قائلاً : 
لا تهرب منى ! لا تبعد عنى ! لن أتركك تفلت منى ! إذا ذهبت إلى أقاصى الأرض ستجدنى هناك .. منتظرك .. مشتاق لك .. 
لأننى احببتك !!! 
إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُحبك جداً .. و يعرف كل شىء عنك .. 
كل شىء .. حتى ما فى داخلك .. صدقنى .. إنه يعرف ما فى داخلك ! 
يعرف إحتياجك .. أمراضك .. سقطاتك و ضعفاتك و مخاوفك.. 
يعرف أحزانك و أوجاعك .. و يتأثر جداً .. و يئن قلبه .. و هو يسمع بُكائك !! 
إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُريد أن يمسح كل دمعة من عيونك .. 
و يأخذك فى أحضانه .. و يملأ داخلك بروحه و شفائه و فرحه و سلامه ! 
إنه صوت إله .. أب .. قال عنه أوغسطينوس .. 
النفس القلقه الخائفة التعبانة الحزينة لن ترتاح إلا فيه ؛ 
صدقنى أنه صوت أباك .. الذى أحبك جداً .. و لكنه لم يُحب خطيئتك أبداً ! 
لهذا أرسل .. إبنه .. وحيده .. يسوع المسيح .. ليموت على لصليب .. من أجلى و أجلك .. لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا 3) 
جاء يسوع و مات و قام لتكون لك حياة .. و يكون لك أفضل .. 
و الآن .. إنه يقف على باب قلبك .. و رغبة قلبه أن تفتح له .. 
ليدخل ! إنه يُريد أن يُعطيك حياة جديدة .. حياة أفضل .. صدقنى أفضل جداً .. و أعظم جداً .. حياة مثل حياته مملؤة بالروح القدس .. حياة ليس فيها للجسد مكان ... و فيها إجابات لكل التساؤلات .. و بها تنتهى و إلى الأبد من داخلك كل علامات حيرة و الأستفهام .. حياة غالبة .. منتصرة .. مثمرة .. ليس فيها للمرض و الموت و الحزن مكان ! لأنها حياة الروح .. 
حياة أولاد الله ! و من يستطيع أن يَمس شعره من أولاده !! 
آه .. لو تعلم .. روعة الحياة المسيحية عندما يسودها الروح !! 
صدقنى .. ستجد فى داخلك سلام لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك! 
و سيمتلىء قلبك بفرح لا يجرؤ أحد أن يأخذه منك ! 
صدقنى .. ستتعجب جداً من نفسك عندما تنظر ورائك .. إلى حياتك الماضية .. و تجد نفسك قد أضعت سنوات عُمرك .. 
و أنت تلهث وراء سراب و أشياء جسدية ! حتى لو كانت فى ظاهرها .. روحية !! 
أشياء كانت ستأخذك بعيداً .. بعيداً .. جداً .. عن الطريق الوحيد 
المؤدى إلى الحياة الأبدية !! 
يسوع وحده هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة و لن يجىء أحد إلى الأب إلآ بى (يوحنا 14) 
فتعال الآن إليه .. و إرمى حِملك و خطاياك و همومك عليه .. 
اُترك مخاوفك و مرضك و قلقك تحت صليبه عند قدمية 
و ثق .. مهما كانت خطاياك .. صدقنى مهما كانت .. 
فهناك دم إسمه دم يسوع يطهر من كل خطية (يوحنا 1) 
إنه يريد أن تتكلم معه الآن .. ببساطة .. بإيمان صغير .. جداً .. 
بندم و إحتياج .. بجوع و إشتياق .. أطلب منه أن يدخل و يسكن قلبك التعبان .. و تأكد تماماً .. أن من يُقبل إليه لا يخرجه خارجاً (يوحنا 6 ) 
إن يسوع المسيح مازال حياً .. مزال يُحبك .. مازال ينتظرك 
يريد أن يعطيك خلاص من الخطية .. تحرير من العبودية .. 
شركة بالروح .. و حياة أبدية .. سيضع قلباً جديداً .. و روحاً جديداً .. فى داخلك ! و بالروح .. سيجىء مع الأب و يصنعوا عندك منزلاً (يوحنا 14 ) 
صدقنى .. سيسكنوا معك دائماً .. فى داخلك​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يوليو 2008)

happy angel قال:


> يسوع وحده هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة و لن يجىء أحد إلى الأب إلآ بى (يوحنا 14)
> فتعال الآن إليه .. و إرمى حِملك و خطاياك و همومك عليه ..
> اُترك مخاوفك و مرضك و قلقك تحت صليبه عند قدمية
> و ثق .. مهما كانت خطاياك .. صدقنى مهما كانت .. ​





happy angel قال:


> إن يسوع المسيح مازال حياً .. مزال يُحبك .. مازال ينتظرك
> يريد أن يعطيك خلاص من الخطية .. تحرير من العبودية ..
> شركة بالروح .. و حياة أبدية .. سيضع قلباً جديداً .. و روحاً جديداً .. فى داخلك ! و بالروح .. سيجىء مع الأب و يصنعوا عندك منزلاً (يوحنا 14 ) ​
> 
> صدقنى .. سيسكنوا معك دائماً .. فى داخلك​


​

_موضوع جميل بجد ميرررررررررررسي_
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## mero_engel (9 يوليو 2008)

*مش عارفه اقولك ايه هابي انجيل*
*بس بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*بشكرك من قلبي*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صدقنى هو بداخلك*



> المؤدى إلى الحياة الأبدية !!
> يسوع وحده هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة و لن يجىء أحد إلى الأب إلآ بى (يوحنا 14)
> فتعال الآن إليه .. و إرمى حِملك و خطاياك و همومك عليه ..
> اُترك مخاوفك و مرضك و قلقك تحت صليبه عند قدمية
> ...



فعلا انا مع ميرو 

مش عارفه اقولك ايه

الموضوع راائع

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> _موضوع جميل بجد ميرررررررررررسي_
> _ربنا يباركك_​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى يارا​​


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *مش عارفه اقولك ايه هابي انجيل*
> *بس بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع*
> *بشكرك من قلبي*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى ميرووو​​


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صدقنى هو بداخلك*



candy shop قال:


> فعلا انا مع ميرو
> 
> مش عارفه اقولك ايه
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى كاندى​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا جدا على الموضوع الراااااااااااائع*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صدقنى هو بداخلك*

*يارب ادخل الى اعماق قلبى ​*


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا جدا على الموضوع الراااااااااااائع*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> *اتمنالك كل خير*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجوجو​​


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صدقنى هو بداخلك*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *يارب ادخل الى اعماق قلبى ​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى​


----------

